# MTD issues with SD cards and SMS?



## Sighcosis (Jul 25, 2011)

In the last few weeks I have tried both MIUI and the CM7 for EH09. Both gave me issues with SD cards, saying they were corrupt. Both also had issues with no SMS incoming or outgoing. 
I also had a issue with SMS when trying AS 10.6.

I think the AS was due to a kernel issue and will be waiting for next update.

My biggest concern is the SD card issues with the MTD ROM's . Is this a common issue? and if so is there a workaround OR a card type that works better with them.

Is it size of card? type?

Any info would be helpful.

At moment I am just running 09 rooted. I use my phone a LOT for music so card is essential and I am not due for upgrade for 2 more months.

I am using a Samsung MES on USCC. anyone know what may be out in that time? or any clues on coming attractions?

Thanks for listening and thanks ahead for any help..


----------



## Gossamer (Oct 20, 2011)

i had issues running the ICS port and SD card. I could see the card through the phone. I could e-mail myself pictures/files from the phone. I could plug in usb and see the files in the directories. If I tried to pull the files via USB it couldn't/wouldnt. A few days later it would say saving picture/file whatever to the phone but it wouldn't show up.

Went back to AS by flashing all the way back to Froyo. Haven't had an issue since.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

How ironic to see this new thread.......

Ive tried to flash miui and pool party on my girlfriends showcase tonight.

when flashing rom from sd card it counts down from 20 seconds to 0 seconds and starts all over again (boot loop) says waiting on sd card to mount.

I did notice something ... her showcase thats only a month old has sandisk 16gb class2 sd card and my showcase thats 5 months old has a samsung sd card in it.

cant flash an mtd rom on her show case.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

yes stock cards are hit and miss on mtd based roms such as ics,cm7,miui etc...also 32gb cards are a no go aswell. What has been proven reliable for mtd is a class 6 or higher no bigger than 16gb.


----------



## Sighcosis (Jul 25, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> yes stock cards are hit and miss on mtd based roms such as ics,cm7,miui etc...also 32gb cards are a no go aswell. What has been proven reliable for mtd is a class 6 or higher no bigger than 16gb.


Well I know what to get me for a stocking stuffer this week.

The weirdest was the SMS issue I had with AS. I have NEVER had issues with an AS release. I will be eagerly awaiting next one.


----------



## zeruth (Nov 22, 2011)

Yup go for the class 10 16g, they are 20 bucks everywhere right now







mtd sucks tushy with stock cards, mine just stopped working with mtd one random day.


----------



## Thought Police (Sep 3, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> yes stock cards are hit and miss on mtd based roms such as ics,cm7,miui etc...also 32gb cards are a no go aswell. What has been proven reliable for mtd is a class 6 or higher no bigger than 16gb.


i had my sd card fry twice a few months ago when on MIUI.

i have always been flashing the gbloaders via odin when coming from any stock rom to mtd.

i have not had one problem since, and i have the stock fascinate card. the bootloader has fixed my issue with that.

you can find the gbbootloader file in the cm7 threads on xda - or search here.

ICS V3 :: Stock Kernel :: ED05 Radio


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> i had my sd card fry twice a few months ago when on MIUI.
> 
> i have always been flashing the gbloaders via odin when coming from any stock rom to mtd.
> 
> ...


You would be much better off the use the full EH03 ODIN package, since several RIL blobs were pulled from the original 2.3.3 leak (EC09) and may cause conflicts with the ED05 firmware. The bootloader is the same firmware on 2.3 as it was on 2.2, is my understanding. So in theory that won't matter. The huge SD card fiasco a couple of months ago was due to a kernel commit aimed at GSM phones that wreaked havoc on CDMA devices.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought a 8 gb class 4 SD card and worked fine


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> I bought a 8 gb class 4 SD card and worked fine


I also have seen folks report having issues with class 4. nobody to my knowledge has reported issues with a class 6 or higher.

also jt posted awhile back that gingerbread bootloaders are irrelevant.


----------

